# MeFo Lübecker Bucht im Bereich Niendorf->Timmendorf ?!



## Florossos (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Angler 
Ich habe jahrelang nicht geangelt und das, obwohl ich früher sogar mit BellyBoat unterwegs war 

Nun meine Frage:
Ich habe kein Boot und auch kein BellyBoat mehr und somit bleibt mir nur direkt vom Strand, bzw. Seebrücke.
Mein Fangbereich ist Niendorf Hafen bis Timmendorfer Seebrücke vom Strand mit Blinker.
Was könnt ihr mir für kleine Einsteiger-Tipps geben, um da vielleicht mal eine MeFo,Dorsch, oder Hornies an den Haken zu bekommen?= 

Ich werde jetzt mal den Snaps kaufen und probieren - welche Größe und Farbkombi bietet sich an?
Von wo dort angeln? Lieber auf der Seebrücke und dann weit raus?
Welche Uhrzeiten kann man so empfehlen?
Was haltet Ihr von der Seebrücke am Seeschlößchen-Hotel?
Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt im voraus, da ich ein wenig raus bin und so die ersten Tips mir wohl richtig weiterhelfen werden 

Petri!


----------



## elbetaler (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: MeFo Lübecker Bucht im Bereich Niendorf->Timmendorf ?!*

#q#h

...wenn du dir alle (!!!) Beiträge bezüglich Mefo- und Strandangelei, einschliesslich der Fangmeldungen, Gerätetipps und taktischen Hinweise, desweiteren spezielle Reviervorstellungen ........ |bigeyes :q........
durchgelesen hast und du dann noch die gleichen Fragen stellst #c, tut´s mir leid das sagen zu müssen - solltest du dir eine andere Angelart bzw. ein anderes Hobby suchen! :q

Mit deinen ganzen zwei Beiträgen bis jetzt, willst du die "Welt" erklärt bekommen? Beschäftige dich mal mit der Biologie der Zielfische (...Grönländer, Absteiger, blanker Fisch....??? #c|bigeyes), den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen und zu welcher Jahreszeit was, wo, wie, auf was ... wohl anbeissen würde.
Wenn dann noch Fragen sind, fang mal mit einer konkreten an. Und es wird garantiert auch geantwortet. Jedenfalls so ist es ganz einfach eine absolute....... Überforderung.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Florossos (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: MeFo Lübecker Bucht im Bereich Niendorf->Timmendorf ?!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #q#h
> 
> ...wenn du dir alle (!!!) Beiträge bezüglich Mefo- und Strandangelei, einschliesslich der Fangmeldungen, Gerätetipps und taktischen Hinweise, desweiteren spezielle Reviervorstellungen ........ |bigeyes :q........
> durchgelesen hast und du dann noch die gleichen Fragen stellst #c, tut´s mir leid das sagen zu müssen - solltest du dir eine andere Angelart bzw. ein anderes Hobby suchen! :q
> ...



Hallo Elbetaler,

vielen Dank für deine "Antwort" und, nebenbei, die tollen GIFs.
Dazu nehme ich natürlich Stellung:
Ich habe mir viele, viele Freds(auch, bevor ich mich hier angemeldet habe, sozusagen als Gast) in deinen hier geschilderten Bereichen und meinen geforderten Informationen in diesem Fred unzählige Stunden, über Tage, in diesem Forum durchstöbert - es tut mir natürlich leid, nicht ALLE(!!!) Beiträge des letzten Jahrhunderts hindurchgewühlt zu haben.
Es geht auch nicht um die "gleichen" Fragen, wie du beschreibst, sondern um eine von mir auf eine exakte Position und auf bestimmte Fische mit bestimmten und genannten Angelanforderungen gestellter Fred, wo ich auch nur um die ersten kleinen Tipps, Fredspezifisch, in einem Anglerforum mit entsprechender Sektion, gefragt/gebeten habe.
Dass du daraus schließt, sich gleich ein anderes Hobby zu suchen, kommt keinem Forumgedanken nahe, ebenfalls nicht, wenn du diese jeweilige Person nicht kennst und aus 2 Beiträgen dieser Person die Fähigkeit, oder Unfähigkeit zum Angeln aussprichst.

Deinen Satz mit der Bemerkung mit meinen "ganzen" 2 Beiträgen und dementsprechend daraus etwas herzuleiten, wie "die Welt erklärt zu bekommen", verstehe ich noch weniger - mein erster Beitrag hat mit diesem Fred nichts zu tun, wobei ich in diesem Fred sogar erkläre,dass ich kein Boot/Bellyboat mehr besitze und der erste Fred von mir lediglich eine einfache Antwort, bzw. Anfrage auf einen bestehenden (und auch schon älteren, s.o.) Fred war/ist!

Ich habe mir mit der Eröffnung dieses Freds nur gewünscht ein paar einfache, einsteigerfreundliche, Antworten zu bekommen, welche mir für mein gewünschtes Zielgebiet in Verbindung mit meinen geschilderten Angelanforderungen, ein paar Antworten von "Profis" geben und nicht das "Heilige Buch aller Geheimnisse für meine Anforderungen"!

Ich denke, dass Fisch für Alle da ist und wir uns nicht wegen ein paar MeFos mit zugehörigem Gebiet gegenseitig hier "fertig machen" sollten.
Ich, für meinen Teil, gebe jedenfalls(und das habe ich damals auch) gerne Tipps, auch wenn die Fragen immer die gleichen sind's-auch in anderen Lebenslagen  Damit gewinnt man schnell Freunde, bekommt sogar einiges zurück, und macht sich sein Leben leichter 
...in diesem Sinne: Petri!


----------



## elbetaler (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: MeFo Lübecker Bucht im Bereich Niendorf->Timmendorf ?!*

#h Hallo und grosses SORRY, war nicht meine Absicht, dir oder irgend jemanden unser Hobby abspenstig zu machen!
Ich verstehe deine Reaktion nur zu gut. Dass nicht jeder jede Meinung teilen kann, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Da kommt es schon mal zu "Reiberein", nicht zu verwechseln mit persönlicher Anfeindung und Beleidigung.
Wobei es auch Leute gibt, die eine Schlechtigkeit gut verpackt an den Mods vorbei schmuggeln können und der Adressat die Botschaft sehr wohl versteht!
Versuche aber, mich auch zu verstehen. Ähnliche Beiträge, wie deinen, gibt es leider immer wieder. Das AB versteht sich allerdings nicht als Orakel, wo man zu jeder Zeit eine fundierte und unverrückbare Antwort erwarten kann. Da wird schliesslich noch nach Hotspots und GPS-Daten gefragt, welcher Köder und Farbe usw. ....  
Informationen, die auch wirklich weiterhelfen, sind ein heiliges Gut. Angler sind freundlich und nett, jedoch steckt auch bissel Egoismus drin. Meist kommen die Lichtblicke via PN. Kurios: Schreibt (postet) dann tatsächlich einer für alle lesbar über geheime Geheimstellen, Superköder und -Methoden, erntet dieser nette Mensch nur wenig Beifall.

Zur Sache. Dein Zielgebiet kenne ich leider nur aus wenigen eigenen Erfahrungen, die auch schon zu lange zurückliegen. In der Sommerzeit tagsüber vom Land ist schwierig, nicht so des nachts mit Brandungsgeschirr! Da liessen sich immer gute Platte und mitunter schöne Schleicher erbeuten......
Jetzt also zur Köderfrage. Aber da können dir bestimmt auch andere weiterhelfen, ist nicht mein aktuelles Gebiet.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und grosses PETRI ! :m


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## rahnschote (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: MeFo Lübecker Bucht im Bereich Niendorf->Timmendorf ?!*

Moin,also ich bin gebürtiger Niendorfer,hab dort 15 jahre überall geangelt!Fangen wir mal mit der NIENDORFER Seebrücke an,hab dort immer gut Hornhecht auf Heringsfetzen und Wasserkugel gefangen,an guten tagen 30-40st!Jetzt müßten da auch noch welche sein.NIENDORFER HAFEN hab ich glaub ich meine halbe kindheidt verbracht!Vorne in der einfahrt kann man sogar Barsche fangen(am besten auf krabben an Pose kurz über grund an der seite wo der hundestrand ist)vor der großen hafenmole werden immer wieder Meerforellen gefangen,sogar jetzt im sommer(frühmorgens oder spätabends)Bei der wahl deiner köder würd ich mich am besten in einem angelladen beraten lassen,in lübeck gibt es ja ein paar die alle wissen was gerade gut läuft!In der rechten seite der hafeneinfahrt kann man jetzt abends ganz gut auf aal angeln bis ende august mit watt oder tauwurm!seeschlößchenbrücke ist meiner meinung nach,nicht so fängig ,aber ein paar hornis kann man da bestimmt auch fangen ,oder butt auf grund...hab gerade gestern gehört das einheimische kurz vor der Brücke 8Makrelen vom Boot aus geangelt haben...
Timmendorfer seebrücke ist glücksache,entweder man fängt gut dorsch/butt oder halt garnix (ist aber gerade im sommer meistens zugestellt mit ruten vorne...)
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen
schönen grußHauke


----------

